# Providing References For Breeder?



## whiferdill (Dec 30, 2011)

Just something that occurred to me as I was surfing through the websites of various breeders. 

I'm still very much so in the researching/learning all I can about the breed phase. 

Also looking through various websites of breeders, their dogs, learning how to read titles and what the alphabet behind a dogs name means etc. (Information sponge is me )

Most of the applications on breeders websites ask for vet or other references. 

The thing with me is while I grew up on a farm and we raised horses I haven't been home very much in the last few years. Went to undergrad across the country and the same thing with graduate school. 

Now I know I'm in no position for quite a while to get a puppy I'm just wondering how breeders respond to a situation that I would be in. 

College student/grad student who in the future wants to buy a puppy but wouldn't have the best vet contacts. The vet my mother uses for our animals wouldn't know me all that well (the past 5+ years I basically did not live at home and was a full time student, still in graduate school so it'd be an even longer time frame by the time I was able to purchase a dog). 

I am looking into volunteering at some local animal shelters to get my dog fix.

But would a background like mine where I'd be unable to provide references that were required automatically disqualify me from being able to buy a puppy?

Thanks


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

I would think a Vet reference would be one of many pieces of information a breeder would look at to decide if you are capable and/or knowledgeable enough to sell a puppy to. I would ask you about your previous dog experience, your home situation, family situation, work schedule (how much time will you be able to spend with the puppy), can you financially afford all the food, vet bills, etc. that owning a dog will require. Do you know how much work a german shepherd puppy is, with training, socializing, exercising, etc. All of this type of info is rolled up to decide if you can handle having a german shepherd puppy. The last thing I would want is for you to decide several months down the road that you are in over your head and need to get rid of your pup. That is bad for you and also bad for the breeder, at least most breeders. My vision is to place a pup where there is a high probability of success for both the dog and you as the owner.


----------



## whiferdill (Dec 30, 2011)

VTcoach said:


> I would think a Vet reference would be one of many pieces of information a breeder would look at to decide if you are capable and/or knowledgeable enough to sell a puppy to. I would ask you about your previous dog experience, your home situation, family situation, work schedule (how much time will you be able to spend with the puppy), can you financially afford all the food, vet bills, etc. that owning a dog will require. Do you know how much work a german shepherd puppy is, with training, socializing, exercising, etc. All of this type of info is rolled up to decide if you can handle having a german shepherd puppy. The last thing I would want is for you to decide several months down the road that you are in over your head and need to get rid of your pup. That is bad for you and also bad for the breeder, at least most breeders. My vision is to place a pup where there is a high probability of success for both the dog and you as the owner.


Thank you for your response. 

I know realistically it will be sometime before I will be able to own a dog with being a broke grad student and all - part of why I'm on the forum to learn as much as I can in the meantime. I don't intend on contacting breeders until I am in a good position to own one and be as prepared as possible. 

And I fully understand the breeders perspective - my family has a clause in our sales contracts that the pony can always come back to us if something is to ever happen to the owner and we try to assist them in rehoming/selling a pony if they feel that they need to. 

One of our friends breeds racehorses and he puts a sticker with all his contact information on the registration paper and has alerted the Jockey Club that if they ever hear of one of his horses in a bad situation that he is to be contacted. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. I've purchased a few dogs and have never given a vet reference or any sort of reference.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Not everyone is going to have a vet reference since many people have never owned a dog before. I would not worry about it.


----------

